# Shell V Power



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Anyone using it ?.

I've just put 3 tank fulls of Tescos finest 99RON fuel through the car and its run well on it so with the tank near empty i'm going to try the V Power for a few fill ups and see what it's like.

Cheers

James


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Be interesting to know if there is a difference. Let us know your opinion please.


----------



## SteveC2 (May 27, 2007)

I have recently converted to Tesco 99 for my last 3 tanks and am getting improved economy and I believe improved performance.

Performance is just my feeling so not scientific.

Previously I have had 7 tanks of Shell V-Power and 2 of BP Ultimate.

Tesco 99 is better IMHO, but not sure about detergent types and engine wear etc.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I use it in the Scooby and TBH i don't notice any difference performance wise over the Tescos 99 but got around 20 miles more to 3/4 of a tank on V-power


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I have always used either Optimax or BP Ultimate and now V-Power of course.

Not being funny, but you pay Â£20,000 upwards for a car and then go and put cheap supermarket petrol in it, hmmm....

I don't care who actually makes it, at the end of the day it's supermarket grade petrol and I would never put it in my car.

Nick


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Nem said:


> I don't care who actually makes it, at the end of the day it's supermarket grade petrol and I would never put it in my car.


Petrol is petrol across the board, supermarkets buy it off anyone and it is excatly the same as you would buy from Shell/Esso etc.

Super is only made by adding octane booster to unleaded, so effectively it should be the same price as normal unleaded as there is less petrol in it and the octane booster is cheaper than petrol in the quantities oil companies buy it for.

V-Power and Ultimate are marketed as special because they have detergents in that keep your engine cleaner therefore it should burn fuel more efficiently. Tesco 99ron is effectively the same petrol.

V-Power is very over priced for what it is as is Ultimate.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TBH i think the Tesco's may come with an additive package

Halfway down on this thread

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=90445


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> TBH i think the Tesco's may come with an additive package
> 
> Halfway down on this thread
> 
> http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=90445


All 97/99102 Ron has additives as the base for it is normal unleaded, it just depends what they put in it, all companies have different mixes.

Shell just use the statement "Developed for Ferrari" so people think it is special, brilliant marketing though.

They also say they use it in their F1 cars, errrrr yes because the rules say you have to use "forecourt Unleaded".

Different cars react to different fuels.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

This makes interesting reading:
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 7&f=57&h=0

I've only ever fed our cars with V-Power (Optimax) as the Shell is only a couple of miles away. Marketing or not if V-Power is keeping the engine cleaner and burning the fuel with greater efficiency I can cope with the few extra pence it costs at the pump.

I've noticed an increase in the MPG by as much as 30-40 miles per tank full using V-Power. The R32 is hardly frugal (I'm positive there must be a leak in the tank ) so if there ever was proof it's worth the extra couple of quid per fill up..


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Supermarket or not i'm willing to be open minded. As mentioned above, fuels may be the same octane but how different engines react to them can be very different.

We'll see.

Cheers

James


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I've noticed that the Shell station locator no longer has an option for selecting "VPower" - does this mean that all Shell stations now supply VPower? If so, did they clean out the tanks before putting VPower in them - I assume they can't all have had new tanks and pumps... :roll:

On the topic of mpg tho, I've hit the 5000 miles milestone and the DIS has just rolled over to saying I can get over 300 miles per tank...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm using Shell V-Power and adding Millers Octane Plus and I'm loving it. Car is more responsive and eager to go. I have an AMD re-map with an AMD Viper DV and the Haldex PP  Soon to fit Koni Sport Dampers and Eibach Pro Springs. Can things get better, yes I think so :wink: more to come.

Very happy with my choices

Joe


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I was using the Tesco 99 stuff, but decided to give V Power a few weeks ago.

The difference is very noticeable, in that the engine appears to be more responsive and I'm getting 28mpg as opposed to 25 mpg.

So yes, I think it's worth the extra.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

vagman said:


> I was using the Tesco 99 stuff, but decided to give V Power a few weeks ago.
> 
> The difference is very noticeable, in that the engine appears to be more responsive and I'm getting 28mpg as opposed to 25 mpg.
> 
> So yes, I think it's worth the extra.


I will second this. I hardly used higher-octane fuel, then once I started using V-Power a few months ago, my Z4 ran significantly better. I'm not saying more power or anything, but definitely far, far smoother - enough to never buy regular fuel for it again. Change in fuel consumption - nothing, less than 0.5mpg.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I use V-Power 99& of the time, but have an odd fill with Bp Ultimate, as i was told a while back that it's better NOT to only use the a single brand of fuel as that in itself can cause nasty deposits. Far better to alternate & benefit from the different agents that the different fuels have.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> I use V-Power 99& of the time, but have an odd fill with Bp Ultimate, as i was told a while back that it's better NOT to only use the a single brand of fuel as that in itself can cause nasty deposits. Far better to alternate & benefit from the different agents that the different fuels have.


I've not heard of that one. I'll have to consult the Oracle. I wonder who that could be? :roll:

Joe


----------

